# Good Tank Mates for Bumblebee cichlids (Ps. crabro)



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

just added a juvie bumblebee to my 75 gallon tank and for some strange reason i like this fish so much! More so than many of the other mbuna species *** kept...crabros arent the most colorful mbunas out there as we all know, but there is just something about them that i absolutely love. I am aiming to set up a breeding group of them (1 male & 5-6 females). Just curious if these guys do better being kept in a species tank with just bumblebees, or if there is a possible tankmate species that i could keep in another breeding group with the bumblebees? I know bumblebees can be quite nasty, esspecially the males, and have a lot of size to back up their attitude. What is a good species of mbuna to keep with a group of bumblebees?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think I'd go with Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos as a nice contrast, that could handle the bumblebees.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

M. auratus and m chipokaes could work too.


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine is more orange than yellow and besides my acei trying to mate all the time it gets along great.


----------

